# Neu hier



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und trage gerne dazu bei, dass sich die Profis die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen,w enn sie meine Teichbilder sehen.  
Aber deswegen  bin ich ja auch hier!!!
Wir haben letztes Jahr ein Haus gekauft und dieses Jahr möchte ich mich näher mit dem Teich befassen. 
Der Teich ist als Naturteich gehalten worden und das möchten wir gerne beibehalten. Aber das ist gar nicht so einfach 
Er war jetzt ziemlich zugewachsen und ich habe ihn jetzt von Vielem befreit und würde mich freuen, von Profis ein paar "gut" gemeinte Tipps zu erhalten, wie ich diesen Teich "einfach" zu halten weitergestalte.

Habt ihr Ideen, was ich nun als nächstes tun sollte?

Wo sind denn jetzt meine Teichbilder?


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo (hiersolltedeinrichtigernamestehen)

und :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich. Hier bist/seid Du/Ihr richtig.

Habt Ihr das Gestrüpp noch? Ich sehe da nämlich Pflanzen, die man retten sollte. __ Iris z.B.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Lesen bildet - fangt am besten mit dem *Basiswissen* an!

Und dann mehr Bilder bitte, Größenangaben etc.


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Christine, bist du das da links ?
Du siehst hübsch aus!!! Aber das gehört hier ja nicht her.
Das Gestrüpp liegt noch da, denn ich habe es erst heute Vormittag rausgeholt.
Mit dem Lesen fange ich natürlich auch an. Hast du denn einen guten Tipp, welches Buch oder welche Internetseite gerede die Naturteichgestaltung gut beschreibt?

Liebe Grüße Jörn


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Oh, ich sag ja, ich bin neu - habe deinen Link soeben erst gesehen.
Tja, da stöbere ich dann ja gerne mal rum. Hätte aber eigentlich am Liebsten jemanden, der mir klare "Ansagen" macht. Ich möchte eigentlich weniger wissen, was man alles machen kann, sondern vielmehr, was ich machen soll. Ich möchte es gerne schnell und unkompliziert erledigen, weil noch zu viele andere Dinge im Garten erledigt werden müssen.
Also, wie bekomme ich diesen Teich schnell und unkompliziert so hin, dass er naturgetreu und ansehnlich ist. Ihne viel Schnickschnack, das interessiert die __ Frösche ja nicht so. 
Also, Christine, wenn du da ein bisschen was für kich hast...


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> Christine, bist du das da links ?
> Du siehst hübsch aus!!!



 Schleimer!

Versuch mal, die Pflanzen mit den ca. 1 m langen, schwertartigen Blättern in einem Eimer mit Teichwasser unterzubringen. Die kannst Du nämlich für Dein vorhaben gut gebrauchen.

Internetseite?  hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/ ? vielleicht - da die Suchfunktion mit "Naturteich" füttern. Das Basiswissen auf jeden Fall! Auch wenn Du das Kapitel über Koi z.B. weglassen kannst.

Besorg Dir den Katalog von Naturgart und vielleicht noch das Buch von Norbert Jorek - "Beispielhafte Gartenteiche" oder so ähnlich. Sehr lehrreich!

Dann mach Dir Gedanken, wieviel Platz du hast und was Du Dir unter Naturteich vorstellst? Viele Blumen und keine Technik? Dann plane viel Flachwasser und vielleicht noch einen Ufergraben mit ein. Schau Dir mal den Threat von unserer Admine an, da kannst Du vielleicht schon ein bisschen spicken.


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

also, das mit dem dem Schleimer überlese ich mal. Da verstehe die Frauen mal einer. Wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt.

Danke für deine guten Tipps. Ich will mal sehen, was ich für mich dabei rausziehen kann. Natürlich soll meine Nachfrage damit nicht abgeschlossen sein und ich bitte alle, die das hier noch lesen, gerne einen Beitrag dazu zu leisten, und  mir eure Ideen und Tipps mitzuteilen. 

Ich habe mir folgende Aufgabenstellugn gegeben:
1. Schnell
2. Wenig aufwendig
3. Meine __ Frösche müssen sich wohl fühlen - ist ja ihr Zuhause
4. kostengünstig
5. Technik ist dieses Jahr nicht wichtig

Wenn jemand eine einfache Anleitung hat, die ich als Teich-Neuling umsetzen kann, dann bitte her damit.

Bilder folgen gleich noch


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

so, hier die Bilder für mehr Übersicht


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo Jörn,

das Problem mit Euch Männern ist immer das "schnell"  

Nein, im Ernst - wir sagen hier gerne: Geduld ist die Tugend des Teichbauers.

Wenn Du einen Froschteich möchtest und keine Fische - dann kommst Du ohne Technik über die Runden. Das Zauberwort heißt Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen. Hilfreich wäre ein wenig Technik, die ein bisschen Bewegung in das Ganze bringt. Also z.B. ein kleines Wasserspiel. Und auch wenn Du keine Fische möchtest - eine Tiefe, die das frostfreie Überwintern Deiner __ Frösche sichert, wäre auch von Vorteil.

So - und nun her mit den Fotos - aber schnell 

Edit: Fotos sind ja schon da - aber die dürfen ruhig ein wenig größer sein. Man sieht ja nicht so viel.


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Ich finde, solange nicht schon nach 17 Sekunden gesagt wird: " mannomann, ich dachte, das geht nie vorbei..." ist alles i.O. Oder so ähnlich, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht so genau.
Zurück zum Teich:
Der Teich ist ja schon da und er war auch schon entsprechend angelegt aber jetzt länger nicht mehr gepglegt worden. 
Ich muss nichts neu anlegen. Nur verbessern oder wieder richtig herrichten. Und ich muss zugeben, ich bin sehr ungeduldig. Lesen ist nicht so meine Stärke. Am Liebsten wäre mir jemand der sagt: Pass auf, mach jetzt genau das so und so und so. Dann ist´s fertig.
Ich bin sehr anspruchslos. Beim Teich 
Das Ergebnis muss ja nicht gleich morgen zu sehen sein. Nur, ich hab so gar keine Ahnung und fange ja erst heute mit "meinem" Teich an.


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

OK Jörn,

dann pass  mal auf: Der Teich scheint ja soweit dicht zu sein. Ich persönlich würde es so machen.

Warten bis der Schlamm sich wieder gesetzt hat. 
Wasser solange es klar bleibt in ein Auffangbehälter pumpen (wird später wieder gebraucht!)
Schlamm vorsichtig rausholen. Vorsicht. Der stinkt. Und er ist bewohnt. Alles, was krabbelt in einer Wanne mit Teichwasser retten!
Foto machen. 

*WICHTIG: VORSICHTIG MIT WERKZEUG, DAMIT DIE FOLIE HEIL BLEIBT.*

Ich benutze zum Schaufeln gern einen kleinen Plastikeimer, weil er eine abgerundete Kante hat.

Überprüfung der Teichränder im Hinblick auf die Saugsperre. Wenn der Rasen in den Teich wächst, hast Du ein Problem. Trennen!

So - sichten der Pflanzzonen. Eventuell Anlegen fehlender Pflanzzonen.

Beschaffung geeigneter Pflanzen sowie Ufermatte, um die Folienränder abzudecken. Die sind bisher nämlich der Sonne ausgesetzt, das macht sie auf Dauer brüchig.

Seerose vorhanden? Eventuell teilen und umtopfen.

Pflanzen einsetzen von unten nach oben. Vorsichtig Wasser auffüllen. Aus dem Auffangbecken, Rest aus der Leitung oder Regentonne. Kleingetier wieder rein.

Feinarbeiten eventuell der Herzallerliebsten übertragen, wenn die das bessere Händchen für Deko hat.

Grob fertig. Schon mal schauen, wie Teiche aussehen können und sich auf den nächsten Umbau freuen.

Das wäre die schnelle Variante.


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Ja, jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Vorab danke, kommt aber am Schluss auch ncoh einmal.
Kurz zu meinem besseren Verständnis. Wasser in ein Auffangbecken? Aha! Das muss doch aber ganz schön groß sein!? So etwas habe ich nicht, wenn man mal von dem See absieht, der 53 Meter von unserem Haus entfernt liegt - wenn das auch als Auffangbecken gilt...dann ist es groß genug. Nee, aber mal ehrlich, wie meinst du das, dass das Wasser aufbewahrt werden soll? Ich habe keien Behältnisse dafür.  Ein wenig Schlamm habe ich schon zu Tage befördert und ja, der stinkt !!!. Wofür ist das Foto? Ach so, du meinst vom leeren Teich. Ts, ich dachte von der Wanne mit den Tieren. Schön blöd. Egal,weiter...
Der hintere Teil des Teichs ist ja noch ziemlich zugewuchert - soweit bin ich nicht gekommen. Macht es denn Sinn, auch jetzt schon da hinten nach der Saugsperre (? - auch egal ) zu sehen? Ihc würde vielleicht zu vieles Andere kaputtmachen...? Da fällt mir ein, macht es denn überhaupt Sinn, jetzt weiter zu machen, oder sollte man zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt das Wasser abpumpen?
Diese Ufermatte besorge ich jetzt auf jeden Fall mal, das muss ja wohl unbedingt sein !!!
Eie Seerose habe ich nicht. Ist das wichtig? Brauche ich die? Kann ich ja schnell von Gegenüber klauen!? Nein, das darf man bestimmt nicht. Brauche ich die?
Teiche ansehen? Ja, das macht Spaß. Zeig mal deinen. Deiner scheint so ein Kleiner zu sein, wie meiner !?

Deko ist nicht so wichtig. Ich brauche nur eine Bank, um die __ Frösche beobachten zu können - das reicht.

Also, dann warte ich  mal auf deine Bilder

LG Jörn


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo Jörn,

Bilder von  meinem  Teich? Wenn es sein muss [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/58/]hier[/URL].

Auffangbehälter: Regentonne, Kinderplanschbecken, irgendwas. Wenn Du Wasser ablassen willst zur Generalreinigung ist es gut, was aufzuheben - als Starter für den Neuanfang sozusagen als Schluckimpfung.

Konntest Du denn beobachten, dass der Teich auffällig Wasser verliert?

Vielleicht solltest Du ersteinmal die Pflanzen retten und die Ufermatte besorgen. Und ansonsten das Chaos erst einmal wieder zur Ruhe kommen lassen, damit Du klar siehst.

Vielleicht reicht ja wirklich schon das Entschlammen und Ausdünnen. Kommt drauf an, wie hoch die Schlammschicht ist und wie grün bzw.  trüb das Wasser war, bevor es aufgewühlt wurde.

Ich bin nur der Meinung, wenn Du schon rumwirbelst, kannst Du gleich weitermachen.

Und das mit der Bank kann ich voll verstehen.


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Danke für die Bilder. Da sieht schon sehr nett aus. So kann ich mir das auch gut vorstellen. Also, du meintest, ich solle nur einen Teil aufbewahren, um später einen Anfang mit "altem" Wasser zu haben? Okay, das kriege ich hin. Ja, im Mai, als es so warm war hatte ich schon das Gefühl, dass er Wasser verliert. Es ging zum Teil schon ziemlich stark zurück und ich habe nachgefüllt. Ich bin unsicher, ob es an der Unmenge an Pflanzen liegt, die in den Teich reinragen oder aber auch aus dem Teich herauskommen. Die verbrauchen doch bestimmt eine ganze Menge Wasser, oder ob nicht doch ein kleines Loch irgendwo ist. Eben habe ich noch einmal nachgesehen und ich glaube der Vorbesitzer hatte das nicht so mit dieser Saugsperre. Da ist nirgendwo eine Trennung.
Dann macht es also Sinn, die im hinteren Teil befindlichen Pflanzen jetzt auch rauszunehmen und anderweitig erst einmal aufzubewahren, Ufermatte holen, Wasser ablassen, Schlamm entsorgen, Saugsperre anlegen - rundherum - und die Pflanzen wieder einsetzen. Damit müsste das Notwendigste erst einmal getan sein, um die Basis für den naturnahen Teich zu schaffen, oder?

LG Jörn


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo Jörn,

ja, ich denke das ist in Deinem Fall das Beste. Und zwar zügig, damit die Pflanzen eine Chance haben, wieder anzuwachsen, bevor der Winter kommt. Normalerweise hätte ich das im  Frühjahr gemacht, aber da Du nun schon soweit bist...

Problem sind wirklich Aussenpflanzen, die die Füße ins Wasser stecken. 

Ich hab das Problem bei einem Mini grad selbst gehabt. Ein ausläufertreibender __ Bodendecker hat seine Füße reingesteckt und die ganze Familie mit Wasser versorgt. 

Wichtig ist, dass die Ufermatte keinen Kontakt zur Aussenwelt bekommt. Ein bißchen Verlust durch Verdunstung - insbesondere wenn es auch noch windig ist - hast Du immer.


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Achso - hab ich noch vergessen: Ein Seerose braucht man nicht zwingend. Lieber ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen, in denen sich der Nachwuchs verstecken kann und die den Algen das Futter wegfressen.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo Joern, 

herzlich willkommen hier im Teichforum und viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben ! 
Vieles hat die Blumenelse ja schon geschrcieben. 
Ob Du hier jemanden findest , der genau sagt tue dies und lass das, das wage ich auch mal zu bezweifeln. Ich glaub auch kaum das das wirklich ein gutes Ergebnis wird, denn schliesslich ist es ja Dein Teich. 

Persönlich wünsch ich Dir viel viel mehr Ruhe und Geduld. Verändere stets in kleinen Schritten beobachte ob es gut für den Teich ist und mach dann das entsprechende. 

Konfuzius sagt: Wenn Du es eilig hast , dann mache einen Umweg ! 
Da ist für den Teichbauer viel viel Wahrheit drin.

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Super Christine,

ich glaube, jetzt habe ich für´s Erste eine kluge Marschrichtung von einer Expertin bekommen. So werde ich das jetzt mal umsetzen.
Wenn du mir ejtzt noch sagst, welche Unterwasserpflanzen Algen vernichten, tue ich beim Teichhändler so, als hätte ich voll die Ahnung.

Danke für deine Hilfe, ich finde immer noch, dass du sehr süß aussiehst.


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Genau Wuzzel, das sehe ich auch so. 
Ich will ja nur für den Anfang eine klare Aussage haben, wie ich jetzt beginnen soll udn was ich kurzfristig machen soll, um gute Voraussetzungen für die kommenden Veränderungen zu schaffen. Und Christine hat mir ausgesprochen gut geholfen. 
Jetzt fange ich an und wenn ich wieder Hilfe benötige, weiß ich ja, an wen ich mich wenden kann.

Schönen Sonntag Abend noch

Jörn


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich kann nicht viel zu dieser Sache schreiben. ( erst  mal nicht )

Aber:

@ Elschen

Müssen Alex45525 und ich jetzt Eifersüchtig werden?
 

PS. Sehr wahrscheinlich Mi.


@ Jörn

Alles gute für Dein Vorhaben! 

Und  :willkommen  auch von mir!
.


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mir ejtzt noch sagst, welche Unterwasserpflanzen Algen vernichten, tue ich beim Teichhändler so, als hätte ich voll die Ahnung.



Wenn ich wüsste, welche Pflanzen Algen vernichten, wäre ich Millionär, weil ich nichts anders im Garten züchten würde...

Du kannst für den Anfang erstmal fast alles an Unterwasserpflanzen nehmen, was Du auf die Schnelle kriegen kannst. Viel wird es jetzt im Juli eh nicht mehr sein. Du kannst auf jeden Fall __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest nehmen. Auch __ Papageienfeder und __ Tausendblatt. Wenn Du __ Laichkraut kriegst - prima. Das dürfte so das Standard-Baumarkt-Sortiment sein. 

Es kann sein, dass das eine andere in Deinem Teich nicht gedeiht - aber das  ist normal. Wäre ja sonst auch langweilig.



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für deine Hilfe, ich finde immer noch, dass du sehr süß aussiehst.



Bitte - gern geschehen. Wenn Du komplizierte Fragen hast, musst Du Dich aber an die Spezies wenden.  



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Müssen Alex45525 und ich jetzt Eifersüchtig werden?



"Eifersucht ist eine Leidenschaft, die mit Eifer sucht, was Leiden schafft."

Ein bißchen kann ja nicht schaden. Denn so nette Sachen hab Ihr noch nie zu mir gesagt, oder? 

@Alle:


----------



## joez (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Also, Volker,

meinetwegen musst du nicht eifersüchtig werden, kannst dein Frettchen für dich alleine haben. Ich halte mich lieber an Christine. 

Liebe Grüße an ALLE Gartenfreunde

Jörn


----------



## nihoeda (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallöschen Jörn ,
auch von mir ein 
:willkommen 

und viel Spaß mit deinem Teich


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

@ Jörn



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte mich lieber an Christine.



  Gut dann brauch ich ja hier nichts mehr zu schreiben   und außerdem haben wir 5 Frettchen.  


@ Elschen ( Oh, sorry: Frau Blumenelse )



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Denn so nette Sachen hab Ihr noch nie zu mir gesagt, oder?



 

Stimmt, es war ein Ausrutscher, ich verspreche Dir, es wird *nie* wieder vorkommen. 

Es gibt keine   mehr und auch keine  nur noch    usw!

( Werde das mit Alex am Mi. besprechen. )

.


----------



## Bibo-30 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo Jörn

von mir auch ein :Willkommen2 hier bei den Teichianern   
Viel Spaß und Glück bei deinem Projekt


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo und guten Morgen!



			
				Bibo-30 schrieb:
			
		

> von mir auch ein :Willkommen2 hier bei den Teichianern



  Ich dachte immer das ist ein anderes Forum!


@ Jörn

Hat es Dir jetzt die Sprache verschlagen? (   ich wollte ja hier nichts mehr Schreiben )

@ Frau Blumenelse

:cigar   
.


----------



## Bibo-30 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

...............
    :crazy ...................


----------



## Trautchen (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

... Hi Bianca, das kann bloß die Hitze der letzten Woche sein. Nicht, daß da jemand :schizo   ein bischen Schaden genommen hat...


----------



## Bibo-30 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Hallo....
Ich glaub auch, mich macht das Wetter tüdelig.....:crazy 
Erst sooooo viiiiel Sonne... ...und nun........Regen!!! :? 
Hoffe es bleibt nichts nach.... 
na...das wird schon wieder......


----------



## flopp (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Ich finde es immer wieder schön wie sich die Leute   ham


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*



			
				flopp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es immer wieder schön wie sich die Leute   ham



ja, Floppi, wir sind eine große glückliche Familie. 

Erst   dann  dann 2


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

@ All



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Erst   dann  dann 2



Hab ich was verpasst?

Und wo ist den unser Jörn?

.


----------



## joez (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Na, ich bin hier !!!
Hallo an Alle!
Ich wollte  mich mal auf höfliche Art und Weise zurücknehmen. Ich wusste ja nicht, dass ich mit meiner Flirterei und Liebelei mit Blumi, so viel Wind mache.

An alle, die sich durch mich geschmeichelt gefühlt haben:
***Es war so gemeint
An alle, deren Eifesuchtsgrenze angekratzt wurde:
***Es war doch nicht so gemeint

So, war jetzt mal bei OBI, und habe Böschungskrams gekauft. Dann werde ich mir mal kurzfristig Gedanken machen, wie ich meinen Ozean vom angrenzenden Land trenne. Ich will ja keine Landgewinnung anstreben.

Seerosen und so waren total verkümmert. Ich muss also noch einmal rumschauen, wo ich Algenvernichtendes Ins-Wasser-Schmeiß-Pflanzen-Material finde.

Danke noch einmal an alle, die mich hier herzlich Willkommen geheißen haben.

Pudelwohl kann man sich ja hier nicht fühlen - wie denn eigentlich ?

LG
Jörn


----------



## flopp (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich bin hier !!!
> Hallo an Alle!
> ....
> 
> ...




Hmmm da haben bestimmt einige was zu zu sagen ,wenn ich mich recht erinnere 
haben einige was dagegen sowas ins Wasser zu kippen .:beeten 

Ich hoffe das stimmt so :beeten :beeten


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*

Servus Marco, Servus Jörn

Jörn meint 





> Algenvernichtendes Ins-Wasser-Schmeiß-Pflanzen-Material


Klartext:
Algenvernichtendes im Wasser schwimmendes *Pflanzen*material.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  

@ Jörn: Schade um die Seerosen, aber die hast du doch aufgehoben, die kommen wieder  . Ab in einen mit Wassergefüllten Kübel, ein bisschen Lehm/Sand als Substrat als Bodengrund im Kübel und es passt  .

Nährstoffzehrer gegen Algen: __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserlinsen, Wasserhyazinthe, __ Muschelblume (__ Wassersalat). Die lassen sich gut entsorgen, da nur abfischen und stellen gegen die Algen eine Spitzen Nahrungskonkurrenz dar


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu hier*



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte  mich mal auf höfliche Art und Weise zurücknehmen. Ich wusste ja nicht, dass ich mit meiner Flirterei und Liebelei mit Blumi, so viel Wind mache.


 ooooch - so ein bisschen frischer Wind ist doch nie verkehrt.



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> An alle, die sich durch mich geschmeichelt gefühlt haben:
> ***Es war so gemeint
> An alle, deren Eifesuchtsgrenze angekratzt wurde:
> ***Es war doch nicht so gemeint


 ooooooooch - ich fand das sehr nett

 Keine Angst vor Volker, der will bloß spielen. So sind die Frettchen nunmal: temperamentvoll und besitzergreifend. Aber wenn es Leckerli gibt, sind sie ganz schön kuschelig.



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> So, war jetzt mal bei OBI, und habe Böschungskrams gekauft. Dann werde ich mir mal kurzfristig Gedanken machen, wie ich meinen Ozean vom angrenzenden Land trenne. Ich will ja keine Landgewinnung anstreben.


 sehr gut - guck mal, ob Du den Folienrand nach oben biegen kannst.



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> Seerosen und so waren total verkümmert. Ich muss also noch einmal rumschauen, wo ich Algenvernichtendes Ins-Wasser-Schmeiß-Pflanzen-Material finde.


 Helmut hat dazu alles gesagt - Seerosen müssen nur ein bisschen gepäppelt werden.



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> Danke noch einmal an alle, die mich hier herzlich Willkommen geheißen haben.


 oooooooch - bitte - gerngeschehen

 Volker sei artig - schließlich ist Jörn noch neu hier!



			
				joez schrieb:
			
		

> Pudelwohl kann man sich ja hier nicht fühlen - wie denn eigentlich ?


 warum nicht - schließlich ist der Pudel ein für die Wasserjagd gezüchteter Hund, der sich eben in diesem Element wohl fühlt. 
Ansonsten kannst Du dich hier noch fühlen wie ein Fisch im Wasser.


Liebe Grüße
Christine, die manchmal auch Else oder Elschen heißt, 
 _ABER NIE BLUMI - IST DAS KLAR!_


----------

